# Lightweight Standard 111 Clincher ride report!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, after thinking long and hard about these wheels and breaking the news to my Wife (who was very good about the whole thing) I decided to buy a set of Lightweight Standard 111 Clinchers. If you say the price quite quickly, it doesn't seem that bad. Well, that's what I was trying to tell the wife. Some of you may think, why buy clinchers at that price? Well, good point. However, I'm no loner racing and wanted a clincher for convenience. Funny, the weight of a set of clinchers is the same weight as a set of tubular wheels - 1080 g. A set of Campagnolo Bora Ultra Two's come in at 1305 g to give you some idea. So, they arrived the other day and it was a great feeling getting them out of the box. When they say Lightweight, they really are. You cannot help but notice how well these wheels are made. Superb German construction and engineering. The DT Swiss 240 rear hub sounds like a precise swiss time-piece, tick tick tick, firm and confident! Actually, I guess you could just hang them on the wall as german carbon works of art! Anyhow, I mounted Vittoria Open Cora CX tyres which I have always found extremely good. I was intersted to see how these wheels would compare against my Campagnolo Hyperon Ultras, could they really be much better? Well, I was soon to find out. 

Overall imression 

I took the wheels out for a quick 30 mile ride. It was immediately evident that the Lightweights are a serious set of wheels. I found these wheels stiff but also incredibly comfortable. They just seem to eat up the road shock and any uneven surface. Strong and confident. The accelaeration was amazing, they just project you forward like a nuclear missile, with every turn of speed you could feel the bike urging forward. The free - wheeling was far superior to the Hyperons. Just kept running and running with that lovely sound of the DT Swiss rear hub ticking away. These wheels are not only good on the flat, they also proved themselves on steep climbs and fast descent. Again, extremely confident. The ride quality with this clincher was just as good as the ride quality of a tubular and seemed to have a low rolling resistance. Which may sound odd, but its true! 

Truly, a great set of wheels!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Damn you. I live in Germany for the next few years, and I am so tempted to grab a set of these. Where I live there is no flat. You are going uphill or downhill. I am currently on cosmic carbones, and the thought of dropping a couple pounds in rotating weight is very appealing. The real kicker is we live only a couple hours from the factory. If the owner were to give me a little tour, I doubt I would walk out without a smoking credit card bill. I have been considering these a lot lately.


----------



## mjones (Jul 7, 2006)

Superb bike!!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Lose the warning stickers


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Good spot, I had just fitted them!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree that the bike looks awesome. Your profile doesn't say where you live, and do you have good insurance? Just kidding obviously.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Wow! Your bike looks sweet!

What is the weight of your bike now?

And if you have an issue with the wheels, you have to send them back to Germany correct? Did you order them straight from them or is there a dealer in the states that you dealt with?

Awesome bike!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, I must ask.......how much did you pay?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you need to ship them back, let me know. My house is two hours from Carbon Sports.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I bought them through Wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/m/cycle/7/Lightweight/


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice wheelset!
You must be in sales to be able to get your wife's approval....


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

cpark said:


> Nice wheelset!
> You must be in sales to be able to get your wife's approval....


No doubt about that!!! I just spent a ton of cash on a new set of wheels for me. I am sure that the wife would have flat out told me NO on the Lightweight wheels....


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

nicensleazy said:


> Thanks guys. I bought them through Wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/m/cycle/7/Lightweight/


I can't help to stare at your awesome bike. Very nice.

Please tell me how much your bike weighs now, if you don't mind.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice review of the Lightweight Standard 111 Clincher

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/10/22/lightweight-standard-c-im-test


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

nicensleazy - a bonus piece of information for you - the clinchers actually have the DT190 ceramic rear hub not the DT240 of the tubular version - one reason for the price difference however the do weigh 1130g for the 16/20 spoke version.

I would add a few more positive comments about these clinchers - I have had mine for a little while having traded in my LW gen 3 tubulars after one year - mainly on clincher convenience grounds.

With good insurance in place these wheels are really the perfect all-round wheel - especially if you weigh over 200lbs and have a weakness for light bikes as I do as other clinchers in this weight range are just not a practical proposition from a stiffness/strength point of view. The wheels are incredibly stiff laterally as you would expect - the bigger surprise is how snappy they feel with instant response when accelerating - presumably thanks to the integrated carbon spoke arrangement which gives excellent torsional stiffness as well. The slighly shallower rim of the clincher (48mm vs 53mm) Vs the tubular is actually stiffer - presumably due to the extra structure of the rim tyre bead. 

There are very few applications I would not use these for - probably wet winter riding due to the grit damage to the brake track when braking (they actually brake very well in the wet with LW's brakepads) and possibly on rides with really long descents with a lot of continuous braking due to rim overheating and possible tyre blowouts - again more of a problem for carbon clinchers generally than these wheels specifically. Have a nice set of aluminium clinchers for the rain and braking burnout rides (and cobblestones if that is your thing) and you've got a very complete stable for all riding needs.

Happy riding


----------



## chris linback (Jun 24, 2007)

*compare to Hyperon*

Could you compare them specifically to the Hyperon. In areas such as lateral stiffness, comfort, acceleration etc. Both of these are on my short list.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Shewing.!!!!

Very Nice!

Congrats


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

chris linback said:


> Could you compare them specifically to the Hyperon. In areas such as lateral stiffness, comfort, acceleration etc. Both of these are on my short list.




Make no doubt about it, these are both a superb set of wheels.


The Hyperons - They are lightweight and climb like a mountain goat on steroids. They feel extremely urgent on climbs and never miss a beat. Yes they are indeed stiff, but still very comfortable (although not as stiff as the Lightweights). Obviously with the Hyperons, you can adjust the spokes yourself. I cannot fault the Hyperons really and have found them an extremely good wheel. I live in an extremely hilly area and the Hyperons really work. If I had to be critical about these wheels, I would say possible on the flat at speed they are not as aerodynamic as the deep-section Lightweights. On the flat, I have noticed an increase in speed with the Lightweights. The Hyperons are nicely finished and made to a very high specification. Also, if you ever had a problem with the Hyperons, you could always take them to your nearest Campag dealer. As with the Lightweights, they will probably need to be sent back to Germany. What do you actually want to do with these wheels and whats the terrain like where you ride?


Here you go. The winner of stage 20 in the 2010 Giro..............using Hyperons!


----------



## chris linback (Jun 24, 2007)

*compare to Hyperon*

I'm in the market for an everyday wheel that is at once smooth & comfy as well as very stiff.
(Yes, I know this is a tall order). Aero is nice but not as important. I like to do long rides & not get jarred around & long climbs while occasionally sprinting hard out of the saddle followed by long descents on a wheel that goes where I point it. (I hate mushy wheels) I have been thinking of the Hyperon & Lightweight but the Lightweight is perhaps out of the budget. I also have heard the Eurus/Shamal are quite stiff. I don't know how comfortable they are though.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The new 2010 Shamal Ultra now comes with ceramic hubs. Campagnolo do make some lovely wheels at all budgets. I would highly recommend the Hyperons. The Hyperons are very smooth and very comfortable. I have done quite a few long rides on them with no problem !


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I can attest.. .*



chris linback said:


> I also have heard the Eurus/Shamal are quite stiff. I don't know how comfortable they are though.


I have a pair of 2010 Shamal Ultras and can say they are brilliant wheels. Very stiff and quite aerodynamic. I've had zipp 303s, mavics and others but the Campy wheels are wayyyyy above the others in every category.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Dadoflam,

Can you compare your tubular LW to your clincher LW? I think we would all be interested to know if the tubulars felt any better (the eternal question on this site). If convenience were not an issue, would you have stuck with the tubulars?

Thanks.

BTW, post a pic.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

chris linback said:


> I'm in the market for an everyday wheel that is at once smooth & comfy as well as very stiff.
> (Yes, I know this is a tall order). Aero is nice but not as important. I like to do long rides & not get jarred around & long climbs while occasionally sprinting hard out of the saddle followed by long descents on a wheel that goes where I point it. (I hate mushy wheels) I have been thinking of the Hyperon & Lightweight but the Lightweight is perhaps out of the budget. I also have heard the Eurus/Shamal are quite stiff. I don't know how comfortable they are though.


Recommend a set of Edge rims/Alchemy hubs.
I'm having a set buillt by Zencyclery.
I'll PM you my personal feedback if you would like.


----------



## chris linback (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes please, I have seen the Edge rim a lot & have been waiting for the Alchemy hubs to come out. Curious to get your feed back after a few rides.


----------



## chris linback (Jun 24, 2007)

Nicensleazy,
Thanks for the feed back. Now I just have to come up with the dough & pull the trigger!


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

chris linback said:


> I'm in the market for an everyday wheel that is at once smooth & comfy as well as very stiff.
> (Yes, I know this is a tall order). I also have heard the Eurus/Shamal are quite stiff. I don't know how comfortable they are though.


According to Campy themselves the Eurus/Shamals are stiffer wheels intended for shorter rides/ heavier riders - the long distance wheel from Campy in the same quality/weight category bracket is the Neutron Ultra - shallower rims with higher spoke count. One of the hardest decisions on the planet IMO is deciding whether to go Neutron Ultra or Eurus/Shamal Ultra - both exceptional choices suitable for everyday use with really no weight difference - just a slightly different emphasis in design.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I do love Campag wheels, such good quality! :thumbsup:


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

HazemBata said:


> Dadoflam,
> 
> Can you compare your tubular LW to your clincher LW? I think we would all be interested to know if the tubulars felt any better (the eternal question on this site). If convenience were not an issue, would you have stuck with the tubulars?
> 
> ...


Hi HB
Well I would like to tell you but I have been sworn to the secrecy oath of the brotherhood of the tubular 
In reality not sure how much I can enlighten you. The tubular LW is a classic wheel that through either design or fluke or both has achieved a perfect balance of properties and has really only required evolutionary development to stay great - continued sales and use by pro riders supports this. It is a great wheel to ride - laterally stiff (although not the stiffest) and torsionally very stiff (some figures indicate the stiffest available) that, with light rim weight gives the wheel a very snappy feel under acceleration but with enough vertical compliance to be smooth over normal road uneveness. 
The braking with LW's brakepads is very good in both wet and dry although there is a discernable slight pulsing which is a result of the spoke embodiment into the rim under the brake track I am guesssing. Braking with other brake pads including Swisstop yellow in the wet is pretty average (ie stay with the grey pads)
I am no racer and generally all my riding is on Conti GP4000 (clincher and tubular) and Competition tyres which many say will not bring the best qualities out of a wheel but I find are fast enough, durable and grippy. Similarly I ride both the tubular and clinchers at around the same tyre pressure. Hence I would say that my ability to discern all differences between the tubular and clincher is not a heightened as some seem to be able to.
In short I found the clincher to be a stiffer wheel vertically and slightly firmer - I suspect the rims are stiffer and the figures suggest they are about 50g/rim heavier than the tubs despite being 5mm shallower. They are perhaps not quite as snappy under acceleration if I was really searching for a difference but the difference to me is negligible.
Would I ride the tubular over the clincher if I had a back-up vehicle with spares onboard - probably - the wheels are lighter and I am a weight weenie after all. Can I really tell the difference when riding - barely if at all.
The biggest difference I found is between the LW clincher and other clinchers I have tried. Some claim that newer products such as the Edge Composite rims allow you to build wheels that are just as good for less cost - this is not the case IMO. My 'everyday' clinchers are a set of 1.45 EC rim clinchers built by FWB to suit my weight and riding style - they are great wheels but as soon as I rode the LW clinchers the difference was obvious.
Hope this helps


----------

